# Socks and Insoles



## slick (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually see a mass amount of information regarding boots, but rarely anything about insoles and socks. Also, its always tough to take some reviews to heart on websites because you have no idea what kind of stress people are putting their gear through. So, I thought it would be appropriate to begin a discussion covering the material, thickness, etc. of socks and the performance of soles.

I currently use Wigwam All Terrain Hikers, which IMO is a great mid-weight sock. I have a big problem with Athlete's Foot and since I have started using them its made a 180. I find they don't get stretched out as some socks do and they don't bunch or slide, even when they are soaking wet.

Now, I'm in the market for some soles and I'm debating if I want to go with Superfeet or SOLE's. I've been looking at the Superfeet Orange and Green, as well as, SOLEs Signature DK Response and the Ultra Softecs. Recommendations of these or any better suggestions?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2012)

For what purposes are you seeking the sock advice? If you're simply doing footmarches over open country or on roads, then two pairs of issued, O.D. green, cushion-soled socks did my feet just fine. If you're going to be humping in the mountains of Afghanistan, though, something a little bit higher quality might be in order.

As far as insoles, I was never a believer until our S4 in the 160th (who also happens to be a member of this site) ordered a bunch of Dr. Sholes. Between them, my socks, and my Vibram soles, my feet were feeling pretty good!  But then again, that was only one 12-miler a week, over very even ground. YMMV.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 14, 2012)

I use point6 Hiker Tech Medium crew, looking to get the Boot Light Over Calf as well. I used to have Danner Acadia socks...but of the 8 I originally had I think I have two. I've tried Fox River...they just don't fit my feet right.  I believe in socks...my feet are horrible, they blister easily, as long as I'm running a lot and have them in shoes all day I'm good to go when it comes to foot marches.  Yet with bad boots and bad socks my feet have taken me down.

I've used Danner Fatigue Fighter in my oxfords, but for the most part I've been alright without insoles as long as I shell out the dough for good boots.


----------



## digrar (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm wearing bamboo socks at work now, unbelievable, very easy to get on, both the sock and the boot, same for getting them off. They wick moisture away brilliantly, the only drama being that they take a bit of drying compared to cotton/wool socks. I won't be going back to traditional fibres any time soon.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.powersteps.com/ swear by these....socks, smart wool


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2012)

If you have arch problems I'd look into Shock Doctor.
http://www.shockdoctor.com/product/ultra2-insole.aspx

Whatever you buy, change your insoles at least every 90 days


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2012)

The Shocker? What's wrong with you?!?!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 15, 2012)

digrar said:


> I'm wearing bamboo socks at work now, unbelievable, very easy to get on, both the sock and the boot, same for getting them off. They wick moisture away brilliantly, the only drama being that they take a bit of drying compared to cotton/wool socks. I won't be going back to traditional fibres any time soon.



What a hippy.  Are you wearing tie dyed t shirts and a sarong around with your bamboo socks?


----------



## digrar (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha, I said bamboo, not hemp. I could have got them in green or pink or orange, went with navy blue...


----------



## slick (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not necessarily looking for advice on socks, just wanted to know what people were using and how they like them. Now as far as the soles, I'm looking for something a little better. I use Dr. Sholes, but I think there are probably more robust products that are for reasonable prices. For my uses its a mixture between outdoor adventuring to deployments. I'm always on my feet and always on the go.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Never wore socks unless it was winter, just let my jungle boots callous my feet to point I didn't have to worry about hot spots.  Didn't start wearing any type of insole until recently, but go with any good quality gel insert.  If you are going to be running and jumping then don't get the kind with a gel pocket or they may burst.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 15, 2012)

digrar said:


> I'm wearing bamboo socks at work now, unbelievable, very easy to get on, both the sock and the boot, same for getting them off. They wick moisture away brilliantly, the only drama being that they take a bit of drying compared to cotton/wool socks. I won't be going back to traditional fibres any time soon.


 
Agreed.  I've got issues with sweating feet and I'm wearing the bamboo on a daily basis for just about anything.  Totally surprised at the wicking capability, just bought them cuz they felt soft.

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 15, 2012)

Smartwool (boot and running) and Green Superfeet in my boots.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

slick said:


> I'm not necessarily looking for advice on socks, just wanted to know what people were using and how they like them. Now as far as the soles, I'm looking for something a little better. I use Dr. Sholes, but I think there are probably more robust products that are for reasonable prices. For my uses its a mixture between outdoor adventuring to deployments. I'm always on my feet and always on the go.


I am going to give you fucking sock advice and you are going to like it!!!


----------



## digrar (Mar 15, 2012)

Been 20 minutes, I am patiently waiting for the impending fucking sock advice.  :-"


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

digrar said:


> Been 20 minutes, I am patiently waiting for the impending fucking sock advice.  :-"


Smart wool


----------



## Bloodline (Mar 16, 2012)

I can vouch for the Superfeet. The feet feel much better after rucking because of the proper arch support.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 16, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> I am going to give you fucking sock advice and you are going to like it!!!


 
Nope...  NEVER listen to the Bear...  he lies and gives bad advice...  he's mad because they don't make stuff in his size, he's a freak of nature...  except in one area, but that makes his wife giggle....

(yes, I realize I will be bent, folded, stapled, mutilated and the crushed by the bad tempered giant...  but I got the first shot in and landed it!)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 16, 2012)

I can vouch for SmartWool as far as their running socks go.  I own at least a dozen pair.  I can only imagine their boot socks would be of the same superior quality.  If you do choose SmartWool, check out backcountrydotcom.  They offer a pretty deep mil discount.


----------



## BEAR (Jul 14, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I can vouch for SmartWool as far as their running socks go.  I own at least a dozen pair.  I can only imagine their boot socks would be of the same superior quality. * If you do choose SmartWool, check out backcountrydotcom.  They offer a pretty deep mil discount*.



This. It took two seconds for me to email them from my @state email account and they were back to me in two days. The discounts are really nice and they made sure to make it clear that I should share my linked discount with any of my buds out here where i'm at,


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 14, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I can vouch for SmartWool as far as their running socks go.  I own at least a dozen pair.  I can only imagine their boot socks would be of the same superior quality.  If you do choose SmartWool, check out backcountrydotcom.  They offer a pretty deep mil discount.



A note for aspiring, younger, or soon-to-be military members.  Whether you are in SOF or not, there are certain things that you cannot and should not go cheap on.  Socks is one, boots another, quality running shoes another.  Dropping over $10 on a pair of socks may hurt but your feet will be happier after many miles of carrying you.  It is entirely possibly to go through selection or qualification courses events with zero blisters or foot problems if you have quality socks and boots.  Find what works, save the money, and drop the coin.  It's a small part of the entire process but you'll be surprised how broken and miserable you feel if you get blisters and hot spots caused by cheap equipment.


----------



## whatcha-ma-callit (Jul 1, 2016)

slick said:


> I usually see a mass amount of information regarding boots, but rarely anything about insoles and socks. Also, its always tough to take some reviews to heart on websites because you have no idea what kind of stress people are putting their gear through. So, I thought it would be appropriate to begin a discussion covering the material, thickness, etc. of socks and the performance of soles.
> 
> I currently use Wigwam All Terrain Hikers, which IMO is a great mid-weight sock. I have a big problem with Athlete's Foot and since I have started using them its made a 180. I find they don't get stretched out as some socks do and they don't bunch or slide, even when they are soaking wet.
> 
> Now, I'm in the market for some soles and I'm debating if I want to go with Superfeet or SOLE's. I've been looking at the Superfeet Orange and Green, as well as, SOLEs Signature DK Response and the Ultra Softecs. Recommendations of these or any better suggestions?





slick said:


> I usually see a mass amount of information regarding boots, but rarely anything about insoles and socks. Also, its always tough to take some reviews to heart on websites because you have no idea what kind of stress people are putting their gear through. So, I thought it would be appropriate to begin a discussion covering the material, thickness, etc. of socks and the performance of soles.
> 
> I currently use Wigwam All Terrain Hikers, which IMO is a great mid-weight sock. I have a big problem with Athlete's Foot and since I have started using them its made a 180. I find they don't get stretched out as some socks do and they don't bunch or slide, even when they are soaking wet.
> 
> Now, I'm in the market for some soles and I'm debating if I want to go with Superfeet or SOLE's. I've been looking at the Superfeet Orange and Green, as well as, SOLEs Signature DK Response and the Ultra Softecs. Recommendations of these or any better suggestions?


ORTHOTICS - I tried the others, but found for my situation - high arches these worked the best for my application - every day work to hauling elk quarters out to the road in the Rocky Mountains.
Why? Orthotics are a prescription from a Podiatrist = foot doc, that either go on top of the foot bed in your boot or in place of it.
Essentially this is the process. 
-The doc interviews you 
-Watches you walk 
-The doc casts your feet and sends these to a lab with prescription/instructions on what type of orthotic they want molded from the casts
-Once you receive your orthotics you wear them for a few hours at a time gradually increasing the length of time until you can wear them as long as you want. 
The benefits for me is -
-Orthotics provide a foundation/alignment of my feet 
-Ankles, knees, hips, back are in their proper alignment 
-Has reduced knee, hip, and back issues 
Wish you the best!


----------



## Etype (Jul 1, 2016)

This thread is 4 years old, but I'll weigh in with my thoughts on orthotics.

Several years ago, I went for a long walk in the woods with a heavy back pack.  When I finished, I realized something was REALLY wrong with my right foot. I had always been the kind of guy that used the "proper" shoes for my foot type, so when I was referred to an orthopedic clinic, I took the orthotics and listened.

In time, I realized I had become dependent on these orthotics. My feet hurt if I walked barefoot or in flip flops.  I knew this couldn't be right, so I had my minimalist shoe revolution.

I now wear Merrel Barefoots, which are the most minimal shoes I've found. I only wear low top boots, and I pick ones that have flat insoles and don't compress easily.

For me, it was a matter of toughening the white tissue in my feet and building the muscles surrounding it. My feet are now good at doing what they are supposed to do, because I gave them the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Brill (Jul 1, 2016)

Etype said:


> This thread is 4 years old, but I'll weigh in with my thoughts on orthotics.
> 
> Several years ago, I went for a long walk in the woods with a heavy back pack.  When I finished, I realized something was REALLY wrong with my right foot. I had always been the kind of guy that used the "proper" shoes for my foot type, so when I was referred to an orthopedic clinic, I took the orthotics and listened.
> 
> ...



Bravo smash!


----------

